# Who was Millar's "l'Equipier"?



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Am I dense for not knowing?


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I just got to that part and was wondering too. Great read so far.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

This article says Massimiliano Lelli.


----------

